# relocating to Oakville, Ontario



## cindyloua (Jan 13, 2013)

My husband's company has offered him a new position in Oakville, Ontario. There will just be the two of us, our children are grown. Any information that you all can give would be helpful. Not even sure what to ask yet this is all so new.
Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Oakville is one of the nicest/ most wealthy small towns in Canada. It is located on Lake Ontario about 30km west of Toronto. It has a train service direct into the big city. Housing costs run the full way from medium to super high. The Main Street is reminiscent of small English towns. Canada's major highway runs though the north of town so easy, quick access to the USA, about 70 miles away. Oakville has all the facilities you'll ever need. 
If there's anything else you'd like to know about life in Canada please ask. We have some members who live in Oakville so they can probably offer you more insight as to life there.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We moved to Oakville 2,5 years ago, and we love it! You will not be the only American in town.
If you have specific questions, please let me know.


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

I've lived in Oakville on and off for the past 22 years. We've had a few overseas postings during that time, but because we like Oakville so much, we held onto our house here so we always had a place to return to.

As has been mentioned, housing can be expensive, but Mississauga and Burlington are options and can be an easy commute (depending on where your husband's workplace will be)


----------

